

Ask HN: Finally, I visit San Francisco. HN, what must I do/see before I leave? - OoTheNigerian

Hiya,<p>After many years of dreaming, I finally get to visit 'Silicon Valley'. I came in on Saturday evening. For first timers, your transportation system is the most confusing I have seen. Yup, it includes Lagos, Nigeria :P.<p>If this were to be my last trip here, what would you recommend I do? Where do you recommend I visit?<p>I would love to visit famous startup offices (Facebook, Twitter, Dropbox etc). Meeting PG would be an honour too. Do I just show up with a big smile and expect to be shown around? What would you advice?<p>I would also love to meet you HNers over beer or water. Sorry, I do not drink coffee.<p>Yesterday, I spent the whole day indoors and that is a bit embarrassing. It is already 8am so today is almost finishing. Asides a few booked hours here and there, my calendar is basically open.<p>I am staying on 3rd Street and would be around until the weekend.<p>PS: Are there any parties holding? I am great as gatecrashing uninvited.
======
a3camero
Go see the sea lions: <http://www.pier39.com/SeaLion/sea_lion_webcam.htm>

